# Marin Headlands: Grade



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody know the grade of Conzelman Rd and McCullough Rd in the Marin Headlands? I'd like to know the grade for the first part of Conzelman Rd after leaving the parking lot and heading up the hill to the first lookout point. Then the grade of Conzelmen before the one way turn off.

TIA,
Mel


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I have tried measuring it exactly, but I would guess 4 or 5%. It is not very steep; noticably easier than Mt. Tam. That one-way downhill section is another story.


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

johnny99 said:


> I have tried measuring it exactly, but I would guess 4 or 5%. It is not very steep; noticably easier than Mt. Tam. That one-way downhill section is another story.


Thanks johnny99,
I would tend to guess you're right about the 4-5% grade but in some sections of Conzelman Rd (acsending) I think it's steeper. I have a Polar 725 and in some sections of Conzelman I got 6-7% and for McCullough Rd 8.1% at it's steepest.

I just want to verify if my numbers are reasonable. I think they are. (Or am I off big time?)

And yes Mt. Tam is definitely a harder climb. 

Mel


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

johnny99 said:


> I have tried measuring it exactly, but I would guess 4 or 5%. It is not very steep; noticably easier than Mt. Tam. That one-way downhill section is another story.


The first steep section of Conzelman is closer to 8 or 9%, not 4 or 5%. No chance it's that subtle.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The Human G-Nome said:


> The first steep section of Conzelman is closer to 8 or 9%, not 4 or 5%. No chance it's that subtle.


I was talking about average grade. Any hill will be steeper than the average for short sections. The section you are talking about is less than 100 yards; not enough to worry about.


----------

